# Training a new lab pup



## Cole Henry (Sep 30, 2014)

Well I just picked up my new black lab puppy on Friday "Nash" and I am extremely excited and looking forward to training this guy. As this is all new to me and will be my first time training I have a few questions for the pro's out there..
1) At how many weeks old should I wait to start my training and start with the very basics in commands and retrieves?
2) How many days a week or every day?
3) I am feeding Victor feed and was curious at how you usually do your feedings at the 7-10 week stages?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated and I know at this point I just need to concentrate on making it fun for him and getting him comfortable with his surroundings. I have ordered a couple of training books online that I have not recieved yet and I know alot of this will be listed in there but I want to gather as much knowledge and tips as possible before I get started on this journey. Thanks


----------



## Joe Overby (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats! Let him be a pup for a couple weeks...nature walks, play time with toys and love will be sufficient for now. In a couple weeks start introducing sit before he eats. So help him sit then let him have his food. If you call him to you make sure he is rewarded for doing so with treats, love and praise. If he wants to swim let him...don't force him and whatever you do don't chunk him in. There's so much you can do between now and 5 months with a pigeon, a white bumper, and a food bowl it's not even funny. 

I feed little ones 3x a day...how much depends on the pup. I too feed victor...the 24/20 for ALL my dogs.


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 30, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> Congrats! Let him be a pup for a couple weeks...nature walks, play time with toys and love will be sufficient for now. In a couple weeks start introducing sit before he eats. So help him sit then let him have his food. If you call him to you make sure he is rewarded for doing so with treats, love and praise. If he wants to swim let him...don't force him and whatever you do don't chunk him in. There's so much you can do between now and 5 months with a pigeon, a white bumper, and a food bowl it's not even funny.
> 
> I feed little ones 3x a day...how much depends on the pup. I too feed victor...the 24/20 for ALL my dogs.



Thanks Joe! Yes i spoke with Victor feed and they recommended the green bag (26/18) so thats what I started him on. He probably wont get worked quite as hard as alot of peoples dogs just due to my schedule so they said I wouldnt need as much fat (energy). He seems to just eat for about a minute then wants to play and then might come back five minutes later and eat a couple more seconds and so on. So its been tough so far to figure out how much but I think i'll get it down. Thanks for the tips will definitely do those things!


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 1, 2014)

^^ Correction the purple bag.


----------



## molly (Oct 3, 2014)

*wrong food*

Need to get him purina ( I know its missed spelled) pro plan puppy chicken & rice focus and feed as they have on the bag.  I switched to it with my two new pups and there is a big difference.  It cost a little more but it is worth it. I am no dog food expert but the puppy pro plan is doing a supper job.


----------



## Joe Overby (Oct 3, 2014)

Victor is hands down the best food I have fed in a decade. Was a die hard eukanuba guy before...wouldn't feed pro plan if they paid me. Victor will do you right...it's a better food in every aspect for less per pound.


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 3, 2014)

molly said:


> I am no dog food expert



yes you are correct.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Oct 3, 2014)

looks like he's ready to chew. get ready for repairing furniture and new shoes


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 10, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> Victor is hands down the best food I have fed in a decade. Was a die hard eukanuba guy before...wouldn't feed pro plan if they paid me. Victor will do you right...it's a better food in every aspect for less per pound.



I did a ton of research for weeks before I even started looking for a dog and knew i would be feeding this food. Never heard anything bad about it and I have a dealer down the rd from me. Cant beat the ingredients for the price and their customer service has been extremely helpful!


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 10, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> looks like he's ready to chew. get ready for repairing furniture and new shoes



Oh its already started trust me! Cant take my eyes off of him


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 10, 2014)

molly said:


> Need to get him purina ( I know its missed spelled) pro plan puppy chicken & rice focus and feed as they have on the bag.  I switched to it with my two new pups and there is a big difference.  It cost a little more but it is worth it. I am no dog food expert but the puppy pro plan is doing a supper job.



He has been on the Victor for about 2 and a half weeks now and my vet just told me she has never seen a coat look that good and soft as on my dog. She also said she has never even heard of Victor but i know she will be looking them up. Just because it is a smaller company doesnt mean anything. They definitely have a top quality dog food. Are there better dog foods out there? Probably, but the quality you get for the price is hard to come by i promise.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 13, 2014)

Cole Henry said:


> He has been on the Victor for about 2 and a half weeks now and my vet just told me she has never seen a coat look that good and soft as on my dog. She also said she has never even heard of Victor but i know she will be looking them up. Just because it is a smaller company doesnt mean anything. They definitely have a top quality dog food. Are there better dog foods out there? Probably, but the quality you get for the price is hard to come by i promise.



Another thing to think about is Victor has NEVER EVER had a recall.   I dont think any of the major brands can say that no matter how good they are or how much they cost.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 13, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Another thing to think about is Victor has NEVER EVER had a recall.   I dont think any of the major brands can say that no matter how good they are or how much they cost.



This^^^^.  It's victor or nothing.


----------



## NUTT (Oct 14, 2014)

Is Victor cheaper than Purina One? I pay 28.50 for a 33lb bag at target. 
Pretty pup also!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 14, 2014)

NUTT said:


> Is Victor cheaper than Purina One? I pay 28.50 for a 33lb bag at target.
> Pretty pup also!



It is about 37$ for 50 lbs.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 16, 2014)

NUTT said:


> Is Victor cheaper than Purina One? I pay 28.50 for a 33lb bag at target.
> Pretty pup also!



Thanks! Yes definitely cheaper. I believe i payed $38 for 50 pounds.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 16, 2014)

NUTT said:


> Is Victor cheaper than Purina One? I pay 28.50 for a 33lb bag at target.
> Pretty pup also!



Its cheaper than Purina One and a MUCH better quality food.

I believe there are several places in Newnan that carry it.

You can go to "Find a dealer" on their website.

http://www.victordogfood.com/


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 16, 2014)

ok im not worried as much about the food but i would defiantly start looking at training programs. for a puppy program i would look at Bill Hillmans "Training a Retriever Puppy" it was very easy to follow and i think he has a newer version out which shows 3 different dogs with 3 different personalities. he only teaches 3 things during each training sessions and they are always the same. Chase something, sit, and walk on a lead. that should get you through training until the pup is about 6months old. another puppy video is Jackie Mertens sound beginnings but i have not seen it so can't help you much with it.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 17, 2014)

krazybronco2 said:


> ok im not worried as much about the food but i would defiantly start looking at training programs. for a puppy program i would look at Bill Hillmans "Training a Retriever Puppy" it was very easy to follow and i think he has a newer version out which shows 3 different dogs with 3 different personalities. he only teaches 3 things during each training sessions and they are always the same. Chase something, sit, and walk on a lead. that should get you through training until the pup is about 6months old. another puppy video is Jackie Mertens sound beginnings but i have not seen it so can't help you much with it.



Thanks for the advice! I ordered the the book "Retriever puppy training" by Cherylon Loveland a few weeks ago and have read through it about half way. I like the sound of the book you recommended for different personalities though I might need to pick that one up. That was another question I actually had when you mentioned 6 months? I was wondering at what age to start working on the other commands besides the basics. Things like "place", and fetching on command and what not. I wasnt sure if there was a critical timeline per say where it would hurt if I started too late or too early on such commands.


----------



## Joe Overby (Oct 20, 2014)

Do yourself a favor. Buy bill hillmans puppy program. Follow it. Buy Evan graham's SmartWork and smart fetch, both books and associated dvds). Follow it.


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 20, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> Do yourself a favor. Buy bill hillmans puppy program. Follow it. Buy Evan graham's SmartWork and smart fetch, both books and associated dvds). Follow it.



Thank you!


----------

